# Freezing Onions?



## lyndalou (Jul 14, 2011)

I have more onions than I can reasonably use before they start to spoil Can I chop/slice them and then freeze them? I think so, but wonder if any of you have done this before.

Lyndalou


----------



## Katie H (Jul 14, 2011)

I do it all the time, especially in the colder months when one of our markets has them on super sale.  Can't afford to pass them up.

What I usually do is chop them coarsely, spread them out on a waxed paper-lined tray or cookie sheet and freeze until firm, then scoop them into heavy plastic freezer zipper bags.  They may give off some "aroma" as they freeze but that usually disappears very quickly.  That's never been a problem with my freezing technique.

I guess you could slice them and freeze in the same manner.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yip  I freeze sliced onions when I buy a 10kg bag at the market, use half the bag and freeze the rest in ziplock bags. You can freeze grated cheddar and gouda and sliced ham for sandwiches, lasagna, grilled cheese etc. Just thaw over night in fridge if making sandwiches so they don't go soggy


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 14, 2011)

I freeze onions, celery and green pepper. I freeze some as a mix to toss into soups, omelets, stir fries, etc. and the rest separated.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 14, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I freeze onions, celery and green pepper. I freeze some as a mix to toss into soups, omelets, stir fries, etc. and the rest separated.



I freeze loads of stuff too, makes life so much easier doesn't it? And a good way to store excess when things go on sale!
I cooked large quantities of dried beans and freeze them in portions, freeze bread like rolls and ciabatta and reheat in the oven, chopped fresh herbs mixed with a bit of water in ice trays to pop into soup and stews and you can even freeze leftover rice and reheat in a colander over a pot of boiling water.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 14, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I freeze loads of stuff too, makes life so much easier doesn't it? And a good way to store excess when things go on sale!
> I cooked large quantities of dried beans and freeze them in portions, freeze bread like rolls and ciabatta and reheat in the oven, chopped fresh herbs mixed with a bit of water in ice trays to pop into soup and stews and you can even freeze leftover rice and reheat in a colander over a pot of boiling water.



Oh, I like the herbs in ice cubes idea. I'm going to have to try that one.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 14, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Oh, I like the herbs in ice cubes idea. I'm going to have to try that one.



Pop the cubes into ziplock bags when frozen and label the bags. Then you can use the trays again  The added water (just enough to moisten) stops the herbs from getting freezer burn.
Nice to know I could teach someone with so much more cooking knowledge something


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't know that I have more cooking knowledge, just different cooking  knowledge. I'm definitely not an expert. There is a lot of stuff that I don't know and I frequently  find myself looking up things. There is always more to learn.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 14, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I don't know that I have more cooking knowledge, just different cooking  knowledge. I'm definitely not an expert. There is a lot of stuff that I don't know and I frequently  find myself looking up things. There is always more to learn.



Pretty sure you know more but thank you  Guess I am only a few years your junior, just a bit wet behind the ears still..lol! There is always more to learn.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 14, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Oh, I like the herbs in ice cubes idea. I'm going to have to try that one.



I wouldn't buy fresh herbs for a long time, because it was hard for two people to use them up.  This idea lets me buy what I need and freeze the rest!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 14, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wouldn't buy fresh herbs for a long time, because it was hard for two people to use them up.  This idea lets me buy what I need and freeze the rest!



I started doing this when I started growing my own herbs, didn't want to waste all my hard work..lol! Works like a charm


----------



## SherryDAmore (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a dehydrator, and have had great luck drying onions, celery leaves (my fave) and herbs.  I freeze quite a bit also......


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 14, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:


> I have a dehydrator, and have had great luck drying onions, celery leaves (my fave) and herbs.  I freeze quite a bit also......



I would love to buy a dehydrator, I've always wanted one. Know any good affordable brands?
P.S I'm also a celery leaf fan, ever try making celery leaf tea with lemon? It's really good and good for you


----------



## pacanis (Jul 14, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wouldn't buy fresh herbs for a long time, because it was hard for two people to use them up. This idea lets me buy what I need and freeze the rest!


 
Two people? Try buying herbs for one!  I have a hard time using up those little plastic single serving containers even.

Love this idea. I'll be trying it out next time I buy fresh herbs for something.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2011)

I wonder if the best way to have fresh herbs for a family of one or two is to buy a few small potted plants.  SO and I were at TJ's this morning and saw a whole rack of 4" pots with various herbs - thyme, rosemary, sage, tarragon, mint, and one or two more I can't remember.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 14, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Two people? Try buying herbs for one!  I have a hard time using up those little plastic single serving containers even.
> 
> Love this idea. I'll be trying it out next time I buy fresh herbs for something.



Soon all of DC will have herb ice cubes in their freezers..lol!
Store bought herbs don't last me long, that's why I plant my own. My herb garden is as much a pharmacy as it is a garden  Love herbs!
Talking about which, I'm going to go make some fresh peppermint tea! I ate too much


----------



## pacanis (Jul 14, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I wonder if the best way to have fresh herbs for a family of one or two is to buy a few small potted plants. SO and I were at TJ's this morning and saw a whole rack of 4" pots with various herbs - thyme, rosemary, sage, tarragon, mint, and one or two more I can't remember.


 
I would invest in one of those little herb garden things if there weren't mixed reviews on them. The name is escaping me right now.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 14, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I wonder if the best way to have fresh herbs for a family of one or two is to buy a few small potted plants.  SO and I were at TJ's this morning and saw a whole rack of 4" pots with various herbs - thyme, rosemary, sage, tarragon, mint, and one or two more I can't remember.



A herb garden is very rewarding, I planted my herbs in large pots until I had a big enough garden and it flourished!
Thyme, basil, mint and parsley are a good start. Really easy to grow.
Do yourself a favour if you decide to give it a go, buy Margeret Roberts's A-Z of herbs. It's a really good book to have and teaches you many ways to use your herbs and all about when and how to plant them


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I would invest in one of those little herb garden things if there weren't mixed reviews on them. The name is escaping me right now.




I'm just talking about little pots of dirt with small plants in them.  Nothing fancy.  Small investment.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 14, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I'm just talking about little pots of dirt with small plants in them.  Nothing fancy.  Small investment.



Little pots of herbs hey? Let me know how little your herb collection is a few months after buying them? You'll love it believe me..lol!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2011)

I didn't actually buy them.  I was just wondering if that would be a reasonable way to have fresh herbs available for a one or two person household without waste or the need to freeze them.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 14, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I didn't actually buy them.  I was just wondering if that would be a reasonable way to have fresh herbs available for a one or two person household without waste or the need to freeze them.



Planting your own would be a good way. I was just mentioning the rest since I started with a few "little pots" and I now have over 200 herb plants!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2011)

I live in a condominium development where gardening space is very limited.  The few times we have tried to plant vegetables and herbs, animals in the area ate them all before they were ready for us.  We gave up.


----------



## Claire (Jul 14, 2011)

I have always been into growing herbs, for some reason, and always have more than I can use.  I no longer have a large freezer, but, even so, I make various sorts of "pesto", just blended herbs, oils, nuts, garlic, etc.  If you use enough oil, you can store them in a baggie, then break up however much you wish.  I've had no success whatsoever with drying herbs (we're lucky we haven't had a fire), so I try to use them when I've got them.  Thank heaven sage and thyme last well into fall/winter, when I most want them for holiday meals!


----------



## PattY1 (Jul 14, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I would invest in one of those little herb garden things if there weren't mixed reviews on them. The name is escaping me right now.



AeroGarden??


----------



## pacanis (Jul 14, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> AeroGarden??


 
That's it! Thank you.
Something self sustaining like an Aerogarden would be nice, but last time I researched one the feelings were mixed. I wouldn't want anything outside. Something inside that has its own lights would be nice.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Jul 14, 2011)

> Know any good affordable brands?


 
I have a Nesco and just love it.  Got it at Sears, and bought several trays.  Do all kinds of stuff with it.....my own "sun dried tomatoes" dried mushrooms, etc...


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 14, 2011)

Instead of buying an Aerogarden, why not buy a florescent fixture and a pot to fit underneath--would't have quite the same cachet but it would be way cheaper and work just as well.  Or buy a bookcase, hang the lights under the top shelf, put the pots underneath the light.  

Aerogarden seeds come in special containers, which also carry an incredible price--by the time you buy those, you could buy lots and lots of fresh herbs from the store.


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 14, 2011)

lyndalou said:


> I have more onions than I can reasonably use before they start to spoil Can I chop/slice them and then freeze them? I think so, but wonder if any of you have done this before.
> 
> Lyndalou


 
Before we started our business I used to work at a large hotel/conference center.  We bought onions, frozen, by the case. There was alot of large quanity cooking there. They came packed 6/3 Lb. bags per case.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 14, 2011)

I've seen frozen chopped onions n the frozen food section of the supermarket.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 14, 2011)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> Soon all of DC will have herb ice cubes in their freezers..lol!
> Store bought herbs don't last me long, that's why I plant my own. My herb garden is as much a pharmacy as it is a garden  Love herbs!
> Talking about which, I'm going to go make some fresh peppermint tea! I ate too much



I've always had a veritable plethora of basil, and have frozen it in ice cube trays with a bit of water for many years.  So easy to plop a cube or two into soup or stew.  I keep finding rogue basil cubes in the freezer.  At least, I think it's basil...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 14, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I didn't actually buy them.  I was just wondering if that would be a reasonable way to have fresh herbs available for a one or two person household without waste or the need to freeze them.



It seems to work well enough for my parents. My dad has chives, a couple different types of basil, thyme and I think a couple others as part of his houseplant collection.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 14, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> Instead of buying an Aerogarden, why not buy a florescent fixture and a pot to fit underneath--would't have quite the same cachet but it would be way cheaper and work just as well. Or buy a bookcase, hang the lights under the top shelf, put the pots underneath the light.
> 
> Aerogarden seeds come in special containers, which also carry an incredible price--by the time you buy those, you could buy lots and lots of fresh herbs from the store.


 
Hmmm, this merits some thought. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 14, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Hmmm, this merits some thought. Thanks for the idea.



I grew all my plants from seed under growlights for years in the basement, along with orchids and African violets.  Any type of shelving would work.  Get a cheap growlight or any type of fluorescent tube light, make a small rack from scrap lumber, and attach the light.  Should be just a few inches above whatever plants you are trying to grow.  I built mine so I could raise the lights on chains as the plants grew.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 14, 2011)

I buy chopped onions, from Gil's Onions right down the street, in a 2 pound bag, break it down into 1/2 cup servings in sandwich bags, toss all the sandwich bags into a zippered freezer bag, and store it in the freezer. If the recipe calls for a small or medium onion, I thaw out one bag; for a large onion I thaw two. All Gil's onions are grown locally so they're always fresh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 15, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I'm just talking about little pots of dirt with small plants in them.  Nothing fancy.  Small investment.



I know we've discussed this before...basement apartment, two cats I love and they love to eat plants.  I really have no place to plant anything.  My patio set, cheap, but it was mine...holes burned into the cushions because the neighbors flicked lit cigarettes on them.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 15, 2011)

Claire said:


> I have always been into growing herbs, for some reason, and always have more than I can use.  I no longer have a large freezer, but, even so, I make various sorts of "pesto", just blended herbs, oils, nuts, garlic, etc.  If you use enough oil, you can store them in a baggie, then break up however much you wish.  I've had no success whatsoever with drying herbs (we're lucky we haven't had a fire), so I try to use them when I've got them.  Thank heaven sage and thyme last well into fall/winter, when I most want them for holiday meals!



Maybe you can try the book I mentioned (Mageret Roberts- A-Z of herbs) lots of ways to use excess herbs and much more!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 15, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I've seen frozen chopped onions n the frozen food section of the supermarket.


 

since i cook most of the time for just myself, i have a hard time keeping onions, i buy the chopped frozen ones and also julienned peppers. they come frozen with red, yellow and green in the bag. perfect for me.


----------



## MSC (Jul 16, 2011)

I bought vidalias for several years, direct from a Georgia grower and he gave me several tips for storing onions that didn't involve freezing.  If you wrap onions individually in newspaper and keep them in the fridge, they'll keep for approx 6 months or more.
If you want to freeze them, the following link will give you some good tips.
http://cookingtips.cookingcache.com/general-cooking-tips/storing-onions.html


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 16, 2011)

I just chop fresh onions in the food processor, put them in little zippies, and toss in a tsp or so of olive oil. Been doing this for years. Works for me. I do the same with garlic.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2011)

I make up my soup mix, carrots, celery, and onions, wap in the fp, throw in a freezer bag, and use as I need them.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 17, 2011)

Should have said that I toss the zippies in the freezer.


----------

